# Datsun 411 wiring diagram



## 66pl411 (Apr 29, 2006)

My 1966 411 suffered an electrical fire after my battery moved and caused and arch. It melted every bit of wire from my altenator to a fuse box or a wiring harness (not sure yet) I have searched high and low and cannot find any schematics for the car. Any help would be greatley appreciated


----------

